# Back to Landline Phones



## Packerjohn (Sep 20, 2018)

About a month ago we got rid of our trusty cordless landline phone & got 2 flip phones.  One for me & one for my wife.  What a mistake.  Fortunately, we have a month by month contract with Rogers.  Here we are in Mantane, Quebec.  Can't use the phone because there is no service by Rogers here.  Can't wait to get back home & buy a good reliable Panasonic landline phone.  You never have to charge it.  It's cordless & always reliable.   I don't have to call in to get my messages if I am away.  I have a hearing problem & the landline phones have a nice speaker feature.  Let the kids play with their toys (iphone) but this ole guy is going back to technology that works.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2018)

I was thinking the same way.

So all I have to do is leave my cell phone at home on the desk and not take it with me.

There are handsets you can buy instead of earphones.

It's the same thing isn't it?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2018)

Both my o/h and I have had mobile phones since adam was a boy , both of us  have Iphones  which could all but cook the dinner for us ...never tho' have we considered giving up our triple set cordless landlines. There lies foolishness..LOL


----------



## Don M. (Sep 20, 2018)

A landline is a Must for us...living in the boondocks, miles from the nearest cell phone tower.  Our Panasonic...3 handsets/chargers...has performed flawlessly for probably over 7 years.  We do have a basic Tracfone that we carry when away from the house...$7 a month....but seldom use it.  
I noticed that Apple recently announced their new cell phones....$1200, plus probably $100/mo+, for service....what a waste!  We pay $40 a month for landline service with unlimited calls to anywhere in N. America.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2018)

Got rid of that landline a long time ago. Nice to have a $27.00 phone bill with unlimited talk and text.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll stick with my little drugstore flip phone with Virgin Mobile pay as you go.

The phone was less than $20.00 a couple of years ago, I buy $100.00 worth of minutes once a year and no monthly charges.

The minutes are pricey but I don't use the phone very often, most of my calls these days are from scammers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2018)

I like my landlines and plan to keep them. Like Bea, we only have one pay as you go Tracfone for emergencies, rarely use it.


----------



## KingsX (Sep 20, 2018)

.

My old landline phone  is much easier, much better and much more reliable to use. I have several landline phones in this big house, but the main one I use in the kitchen I inherited from the little old lady who owned the house before me 20 years ago !

Btw... my landline is serviced by my cable company and the cost is low.  It's part of my TV/internet/phone bundle.

I also have a cheap cell phone that I use only when I'm in the car and/or away from home.

.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm  bundled  with COX  for  TV,  Internet  and  phone.   Good service  &  troublefree.

The landline  phone  consists  of  3  cordless  phones  which I keep scattered  throughout  the house.

Give me a call  sometime.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I'm  bundled  with COX  for  TV,  Internet  and  phone.   Good service  &  troublefree.
> 
> The landline  phone  consists  of  3  cordless  phones  which I keep scattered  throughout  the house.
> 
> Give me a call  sometime.



We're the same, tv, internet, and 3 cordless phones in a bundle which is much less than the £100 a month someone mentioned earlier about Apple iphones... PLUS we have our iphones..my husband has the latest model.. and I have the Iphone5s, and both of our monthly bills together don't come to anywhere near £100 per month.. 

I'm just wondering if this sort of stuff is cheaper here in the Uk than the USA


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 20, 2018)

My daughter wanted me to get rid of my landline and replace it with a cell phone. I told her no. The reasons I stated are: I was without power a few years ago for a whole week because of a major ice storm that had caused power lines to break. During this time, my landline was still working and never went out. If I had a cell phone only, the charge would have run out and I would have been without a phone. Also, I have several extensions in this house so I can take a call without having to go to the opposite end of the house to get the phone and I don't have to take a phone with me everywhere I go in this house but with a cell phone I would.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 20, 2018)

We have had iPhones for years but never considered ditching the landline.   We also have a "bundle" and the phone is so cheap that we don't notice it.  I much prefer talking on a landline phone.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 21, 2018)

Never had an iPhone.Got a very basic pay as you go mobile.Texts and calls only.Got a cordless phone with the landline.And two iPads for the internet.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 21, 2018)

I've had my landline for yrs,keep it for security reasons,no plans to get rid of it. When I got my computer it became part of TV/internet bundle
I have a pay as you go flip phone,no desire for Smart or Iphone Sue


----------



## tag (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a landline because I’ve always had one. It is however a VOIP line. It does ring on my iPhone which my son gave me because I refused to go to the dark side and get a cell. His logic was once I turned 60 I must be on the verge of falling down and not getting back up.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a landline but keep the ringer off because 95% (literally) of the calls it receives are junk.  Every few days I clear the voice mail messages.  

Our alarm system requires a landline, but it's also good for extreme emergencies where cell phone networks would be severely overtaxed.  The sound is reliably clear, unlike the sometimes iffy quality of cell phones, so I prefer to use it for outgoing calls.  Since the number was despoiled years ago by telephone scammers and the like, I have no privacy issues with it.  I use it when calling a company who will pick up my number from caller ID, and give out that number to people outside my family, friends and emergency contacts.  

As others have mentioned, landlines can be quite inexpensive when bundled with internet and tv packages.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 21, 2018)

Got rid of our landline phone about 8 years ago. We were getting ten times more solicitation scammers calling us than all other calls combined and I refuse pay to be abused. 
Now I have an iPhone and it’s all I need. We don’t even have internet at our house so it really cut down our on our bills.
Its one of the best decisions we ever made, especially with a shift worker in the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2018)

We rarely ever get spam calls on our landline. We signed up for the TPS service..  which stands for telephone preference service , It's then illegal for firms in the UK and the rest of the EU to call .  The other thing,  is that it prevents that upsetting  situation where spam calls are  intended for a deceased relative.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Packerjohn said:


> About a month ago we got rid of our trusty cordless landline phone & got 2 flip phones.  One for me & one for my wife.  What a mistake.  Fortunately, we have a month by month contract with Rogers.  Here we are in Mantane, Quebec.  Can't use the phone because there is no service by Rogers here.  Can't wait to get back home & buy a good reliable Panasonic landline phone.  You never have to charge it.  It's cordless & always reliable.   I don't have to call in to get my messages if I am away.  I have a hearing problem & the landline phones have a nice speaker feature.  Let the kids play with their toys (iphone) but this ole guy is going back to technology that works.



I agree with you. Whatever works for you is what you should promote.

I have a cell phone and no land line.  I like the cell phone but the recharge feature is a pain in the butt.

It has saved me a few times when my car broke down and I needed to call my road side assistance.  How do you do that with a landline.  I also had to call 9-11 one time when I couldn't move after falling down.  Luckily I had the cell phone.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have landline phones because I need it for my medical pendant.  Also I find it easier to hear
than my cell phone, which  I have for emergencies only.  In case of an accident or trip to the
ER a cell phone is unfortunately essential.


----------



## Trade (Sep 21, 2018)

I would probably get rid of my landline and just use cell phones except for my wife. 

Her attitude is she will give up her landline when they pry her cold dead fingers from around it.


----------



## Lynk (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a landline and hope to always have it.  I hear much better on it than my cell phone.  My cell phone is really only for emergency.  My family are the only ones who has my cell phone number.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 26, 2018)

Next time I move, I just might go back to a landline, and get a cheaper cell plan since I really don't use the cell except for hooking up to the net when I'm in my bedroom and that's free as long as you have the wi-fi and I rarely make calls when out and about.  Like others, better to hear you my dear on the land line.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Got rid of our landline phone about 8 years ago. We were getting ten times more solicitation scammers calling us than all other calls combined and I refuse pay to be abused.
> Now I have an iPhone and it’s all I need. We don’t even have internet at our house so it really cut down our on our bills.
> Its one of the best decisions we ever made, especially with a shift worker in the house.



Plus you have one of the best cameras on the market now.

I find myself taking quite a few more pictures now that the cell phone has a built in camera especially at family gatherings.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 27, 2018)

You do know you can still use your old smartphone as a camera without having a phone plan you can also use it download music and all other sorts of things, I do with my other phones when I want more photo storage and don't want to use the cloud and other places.  I just use the wi-fi to download the music or to send pics from the phone that doesn't have a plan associated with it.

Just a little FYI for anyone who cares.


----------



## sam1954 (Feb 8, 2019)

tag said:


> I have a landline because I’ve always had one. It is however a VOIP line. It does ring on my iPhone which my son gave me because I refused to go to the dark side and get a cell. His logic was once I turned 60 I must be on the verge of falling down and not getting back up.



Thinking of dropping my current landline and keeping my internet, then signing up for a VOIP account (maybe Vonage). VOIP appears to be much cheaper (about half the cost) and I'd still have a landline. Don't get very good reception on my cell.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2019)

I love my landline phone. I have a hearing problem and can usually hear much better on a landline We use a Tracfone for traveling and for emergencies only. I also have a CaptionCall phone I use when making calls to businesses which is a big help as well.


----------



## Leonie (Feb 8, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> My daughter wanted me to get rid of my landline and replace it with a cell phone. I told her no. The reasons I stated are: I was without power a few years ago for a whole week because of a major ice storm that had caused power lines to break. *During this time, my landline was still working and never went out.* If I had a cell phone only, the charge would have run out and I would have been without a phone. Also, I have several extensions in this house so I can take a call without having to go to the opposite end of the house to get the phone and I don't have to take a phone with me everywhere I go in this house but with a cell phone I would.



Lucky you, we are now on the NBN, (National Broadband Network), here in Australia and when the power goes out so does the landline. Our extensions stopped working too, we had to buy a fancy new phone that was wi-fi enabled to use them. And they call it progress.


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 8, 2019)

In reality, there are fewer “landlines” in the traditional sense. The old copper lines went away years ago for about 55% of Americans. Where there used to be an actual copper line between your house and the local telco, today the “last mile” of copper to your house probably relies on several runs of fiber between you and the telco. In the old days the phone lines themselves carried the power between you and the telco and worked even during a local power outage.


----------

